# burning weeds with turkey litter



## hay king (Feb 6, 2011)

I just spread 30 acres with 15 yards to the acre of turkey litter and after a few passes I found the weed mainly buttercup and dandy lions were all starting to burn (turn black and shrivle up).
What i would like to know is will the weeds die or just come back stronger? and will the grass burn? It rained heavy last night after speading but the buttercup leaves seem to be all gone is this a good thing? thanks any help would be great


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Just Curious...Do you have any idea of the approximate weight per yard?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

I would think if the stems are turning then your in the good.


----------

